What are the nearest unsolved (technical) problems in AI? - pluv
======
aurizon
Content addressable memory(CAM). Digital memory as addressable
(row/column/etc). CAM is like an army roll call, you shout "Schwartz", and he
says "here". If not you would have to inspect every member of the army, one by
one. Humans do this a lot, via our extreme parallelism. With huge data sets,
CAM is essential.

------
w_t_payne
Testing, perhaps.

